# Crispy Ham Bites



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Crispy Ham Bites:
 
1/2 cup ham (cooked, ground)
1/4 cup grated Cheddar cheese
1/4 cup condensed tomato soup
1 tablespoon minced onion
1/4 teaspoon prepared mustard
 
Mix ingredients together in given order.  Spread on crackers.  Broil 3" away from heat for 3 to 5 minutes, or until slightly brown.  Serve hot.  Makes 1 cup.


----------

